# Birthday Present



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

My nephew gave me this kind of cutesy Hallmark "Ghostly Gazebo" for my birthday. You are supposed to buy the Hallmark ornaments to go in it, but they are also too cutesy for me. I decided to make use of my dollar tree tiny skeletons instead.:jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The add the excellent accent


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'm thinking they may need a little flicker candle or something behind them at night.:devil:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

So cute! A flicker candle would be great behind it!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Great idea! They are cutesy no more... I love 'em.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

What a nice gift  And not tooooo cutesy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice! I love getting halloween related presents don't you?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

cerinad said:


> Very nice! I love getting halloween related presents don't you?


Absolutely Cerinad! My family is starting to embrace my Halloween addiction. My brother gave me 2 wiper motors all wired with adapters and ready to go, my brother in law (a carpenter) is building me a couple of columns for my graveyard entrance, my son is getting hooked also (he really has no choice!), and helping me make props. I love it!:laugheton:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was nice of themScarey
..y mine all know what kind of stuff to get me too ..If they get me something
my friend got me this for my birthday this yr







,


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is great! Now there is a good friend!:devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

woohoo went to walgreens today and the hubby bought me these for a late b day present...on purpose I wanted to wait till stuff came out
this is motion activated the head strikes out and then the tail rattles, also eyes light up








These are about a foot tall








42 and change for all 3 including tax


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very Cool! I have to get over to Walgreen's. I think tomorrow I'm going to hit Big Lots and a few others that I have not been to yet and see what they have out.:jol:


----------

